# Why do some people hate the TT?



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Top Gear magazine. June issue Readerâ€™s letters.

*Common as muck*
Does the author of last monthâ€™s Big Test own an Audi TT, by any chance? The reason I ask is not because the TT won, but because the Audi was rated higher in the styling category than the Alfa. I, like, most people I know, are sick of the sight of Audi TTâ€™s due to their ubiquity on our roads. I thought the TT was pretty stunning when it first appeared. But in a similar way that excessive radio play ruins a good song, its popularity has made it stale. He goes on a bit moreâ€¦blah blah blah.

*Duncan Marriot, Weston-Super-Mare*

CAR magazine. July 2004 issue. Readerâ€™s letters.

*Whatever you do, donâ€™t start me on the Audi TT*
At the start he waffles on a bit about other cars he likes/dislikes in the CAR Cool 100. However, saves his bile for the TT and its owners.

Entry number 60 said it all. Yes, thatâ€™s right, according to CAR magazine, the 60th car in the world is, erm, The Audi TT? Am I the only person to have noticed those middle management/estate agent types desperately trying their best to look cool? You know ones, secretly scouring copies of Hello! Just to make sure theyâ€™ve the same sunglasses as David Becham while having their hair fettled at the local Toni and Guy. This car symbolises the uncool. It screams â€˜look at meâ€™, but it doesnâ€™t make them cool.

The TT is a victim of its own success. It was cool for six months and then everyone got one. There are four of them parked on my street: a Ford Mondeo is a rarer sight than a TT around here. Itâ€™s all too easy. A cool car has to be an intelligent purchase, youâ€™ve got to know a thing or two about cars, you just canâ€™t buy into it with a TT.

I nearly threw my magazine in the bin, and thatâ€™s a first.

*Luke Mahon, Brighton*

So, let's keep it simple..."I hate TT's because they're popular".

That makes sense.


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

Who cares what the mags think. I think the TT is a great car. 8)

Does get quite an aggressive reaction from other road users sometimes though


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

kharling said:


> Who cares what the mags think. I think the TT is a great car. 8)
> 
> Does get quite an aggressive reaction from other road users sometimes though


That'll be jealousy!


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

i know this sounds stupid, but in general, the only people that let me out at junctions / of spaces, are people in cars of =>vaue or status...

bloody pisses me off cos i try and be nice to everyone!.


----------



## beavis2003 (May 23, 2003)

Must admit I saw that letter in Top Gear this month as I bought the mag at the motor show for a quid and it got me annoyed!

Everybody can't like them I suppose, but what I do know after all these years, it's still the no 1 dream car for many people and as my recent post about the motor show says, for me there ain't anything else what looks as good even now!

TT's are great


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

'Tis a terrible thing jealousy.

Anyway, I wouldn't get too upset by a letter written by someone called Duncan who lives in Weston-super-Mare. Why didn't he just sign the letter Mondeo Man.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

I've looked on a few other makes forums and generally our beloved gets nasty comments. A few friends and work collegues say they 'don't like them...' Let's face it - most people really wish they had a TT and that seems to sum it up for me! Any doubters I meet are taken for a quick ride and soon they've changed their mind. The best interior you can get in a car for under Â£40k (if not over 40k!), looks that still turns heads and performance that's quite satisfactory in any guise, and if you are not happy with 225 horses then go to AmD like I did and get a few more! Plus, practicle as well? Well my TTC with seats folded takes all my fishing gear as well as any hatch will. The only down side is the dealers can be troublesome and reliability is a bit oiffy for some owners - me included I'm sad to say. Either way, I'm sold on my TT. It's going to be tough finding something to replace it.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

The TT is a piece of history. The car was a 'concept' that became a reality.

It has everything a sports / performance car requires. Looks, style, performance and a lifeless beauty.

Let them mock all they want.... Not going to make me love my beauty any less [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

if people dont like them fine I'm not that struck on C5s myself but then again I didn't buy one each to their own


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

As for Luke i reckon hes going to spend his life bitter that his Dad was a Bros/Star wars fan and has been ridiculed through out school, life etc...
C`mon the guy lives in Brighton - coooeeeeey!!!! chase me [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

kharling said:


> Who cares what the mags think. I think the TT is a great car. 8)
> 
> Does get quite an aggressive reaction from other road users sometimes though


Actually the fact that it does get an emotion and stirs up feelings and riles people is one of its strengths. No bland euro-box here!

I say, bring it on, the more people who say they don't like it, the cooler it'll be!

Anyway, since when did any of us care whether others liked the TT or not?

I like others to be afraid....be very afraid........

Jim.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

The car was originally styled to be provocative. It was expected to divide opinion, when the shape was actually received more favourably than was anticipated, AUDI decided to build it.

AUDI are often touted as being the antithesis of style because, although competant and in most cases attractive, they fail to reach into peoples' souls. The TT was the only modern AUDI to have crossed this barrier. This torrent of completely illogical abuse is a gut reaction. It shows that the car does affect people in an emotional way, albeit not always positively.

(I do have to agree that when my point of view differs from someone called Duncan from Weston-Super-Mare, then I'm not exactly ready to slit my wrists!)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ronin said:


> As for Luke i reckon hes going to spend his life bitter that his Dad was a Bros/Star wars fan and has been ridiculed through out school, life etc...
> C`mon the guy lives in Brighton - coooeeeeey!!!! chase me [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


Would interesting to see what car 'gay Luke' drives too. You get bet your left bollock that it won't be a more expensive car than the TT........again, jealousy methinks! :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love TT oh so very much because because because because :-

They come in a wonderful variety of colours
They have a nice sexy face on the front
Look fabby at night with those xenons like a big ant heading towards you
They are sleek
Curvy
You sit nice and low in the cabin
Have a great ass on the rear
Fast as ****
Yes you can shag in them quite easily in the passenger seat
Not as common as the Bimma
Nice classy people drive them
No council house rif raf will have one
Easy to wash if your short although I'm tall
Still plenty of space in the boot for ya clothes shopping
Not a car to be seen with a caravan
But a car to be seen with a little jet ski on
Always a head turner

.......

Shall I go on? My list could be endless        8) ...Stick with it you'll never regrett it and sod what people think!

Enjoy :-*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I must admit the car is a victim of its own success!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> like a big ant heading towards you


 [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It has a wide front hence why it looks like an ant. Only at night though when the lights are on.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> It has a wide front hence why it looks like an ant. Only at night though when the lights are on.


i'd be shit scared if an ant that size with glowing eyes was coming towards me!!!


----------



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

dimitt said:


> The TT is a piece of history. The car was a 'concept' that became a reality.
> 
> It has everything a sports / performance car requires. Looks, style, performance and a lifeless beauty.


I assume you mean 'timeless' beauty?

:roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jam said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > It has a wide front hence why it looks like an ant. Only at night though when the lights are on.
> ...


I have started singing pink panther now ..dead ant, dead ant ...dead ant ..  .. Now I'm sad! Sorry gang! :roll:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

fivelittlefish said:


> dimitt said:
> 
> 
> > The TT is a piece of history. The car was a 'concept' that became a reality.
> ...


  was getting confused with the g/friend there!


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Yes you can shag in them quite easily in the passenger seat
> 
> Enjoy :-*


Blimey, you've got to be a bit bendy to do that!

Jim.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

.....but what sunglasses is David Beckham wearing nowadays


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jimfew said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can shag in them quite easily in the passenger seat
> ...


Beauty of being a double jointed female


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


^Abi^, just one thing to say, marry me!

Jim.


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

jimfew said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > jimfew said:
> ...


Que forms here


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

The TT definately stirs emotions in some people, i regularly get abuse from other road users and dirty looks :?


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

SaulTTR said:


> The TT definately stirs emotions in some people, i regularly get abuse from other road users and dirty looks :?


Yep, gotta love the abuse!

Jim.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

jimfew said:


> SaulTTR said:
> 
> 
> > The TT definately stirs emotions in some people, i regularly get abuse from other road users and dirty looks :?
> ...


Yep, i'm thinking of changing my name to C**T to avoid any confusion :wink:


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Who would of thought that the VAG parts bin could provide the bulk of the skeleton for such a lovely clothed body.

What Golf 1.8 (assuming it was sentient) would not wish to be a TT?

And what would a TT want to be?

I cannot see that any other car is more attract (for the money, or even more than the money). The Nobles are slick, the Impreza & Scoobies are blistering quick & very competant , but no car, other than the Aston's (way out of my league) have that sort of personality to me. BMW is the default choice (except the M3 which is cracking but almost double the price!)

The TT is such a shapely little car...

(Did enjoy the JC Pisstake of TT owners - I have no hair & an definetly not a blended symphony of all that's cool & happening. More a encore of what's already happened).

The car, even stationery, still after a year is a joy to see. Dont think I could say that of any other car...but if anyone has a spare Aston I am willing to try!

TT is a classic now & will remain as such...a latterday E type perhaps...

Regards
M


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Who cares what they think. Bloody twats.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I own a classic car Encyclopedia printed 2000 Page 42 Audi TT says it all for me. no mention of Mondeo and all other mundane metal. (hope I spelt the long word write) :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> Why do some people hate the TT?


They are simply jealous. That's all!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

who cares I've got one they haven't


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

SaulTTR said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > SaulTTR said:
> ...


Why would you want to be known as a Celt? Or have I missed the write werd?

Jim. (with thanks to the spelling police!)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Many people have posted that the hatred is because others are jealous.

I can guarantee you that for many many enthusiats this is not the case. A huge number consider the TT as a highly stylised car that was fashionable for a period and not is past that.

The comment I've heard many times is style over substance. There are many better handling cars and I think that many owners of these cars got pissed off with all the early adoration heeped upon the TT as they see it as a flawed product.

These points could all be discussed ad infinitum but all I'm really saying is don't delude yourselves that the feelings towards the TT are purely jealousy based. I'm sure some are from people who can't attain one but there are at least the same if not more who genuinely don't want a TT.

At the end of the day, if you like your car then that's all that matters.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

jimfew said:


> SaulTTR said:
> 
> 
> > jimfew said:
> ...


First time i've been called a Celt :wink:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

The TT due to it`s iconic status and beauiful looks has always been compared to boxsters and the like in side by side tests in the motoring press (admittedly before the rx8 and 350 were in existence) and in the company of 'real' sports cars it falls short imho (and about 15k short in equal spec). If however it had been taken as it is, a sub (in most cases) 30k A*di beatifully presented and built to premium standards and retaining good residuals, what else on the market can offer so much car, or so much feel good factor for the money?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - why do people hate the TT

Erm..... 'cos they just don't like it - everyone to their own thing.

I don't like boxsters but I like the look of the Alpha GT.....


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

I bought mine just to piss people off! I just love everything about it - looks, interior, engine, prestige. And the girlies love it!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How can anybody NOT like it though? It is so unique in it's individual way and not 'boxy' like a scooby etc!

If it was the same shape and badged up as a Skoda I would still adore it and buy one [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

People don't 'hate' the TT - they're just not infatuated with it like a lot of people on here. There's also a misplaced smugness about TT drivers. I say misplaced because there is no reason to feel 'special' and certainly not 'different' when driving one. I had one of the first ones and used to get people stopping in the street to look, garage attendants asking if they could look inside etc etc and therefore used to feel quite exclusive. However, they're two-a-penny nowadays and so affordable to the masses that they have, as stated earlier, become a victim of their own success.

As a car it's OK, not particularly fast but handles nicely. There's a awful lot better 'drivers' cars out there for the money so it must be the look that makes people love them. :? A look that has been out 4 years now and that has become very common...


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

andytt said:


> i know this sounds stupid, but in general, the only people that let me out at junctions / of spaces, are people in cars of =>vaue or status...
> 
> bloody pisses me off cos i try and be nice to everyone!.


What the 2 writers are saying is true in a way, the TT is a cool car, and everyone wants one so there is a huge market for them.

I think it's just jealousy on their part as they probably drive rusty old Transits.

Ditto. That or black taxis.

Can't remember the last time anyone let me out.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

It's only the best things that stir up strong emotions. Look at it this way - How many people "Love" or "Hate" the Mondeo? Not many; That's because it's a nothing car - Just another blob in a sea of ever more samey cars. You can't really hate it, because it's so inoffensive and you can't really love it since it's so easily overshadowed. It is functional and serves it's purpose. In 50 years will we all look back and hail the Mondeo, or the Celica or the S2000? I doubt it. By attacking the TT, people (ironically) only serve to raise it's profile. Look at all of the cars whose design cue came from the TT - Companies would KILL for that kind of car.

The clue to this all is in just a few lines - The one about it being "Cool for the first 6 months" and the other about "Middle management/Estate agent types trying to be cool". Firstly, how can a car be cool and then not? (whatever cool is....). So basically the guy is happy to admit that he really liked the car but somehow because he sees too many he now thinks that he was initially totally wrong, that he can't trust his own judgement and that somehow popularity has changed the entire design of the vehicle. So much for having a mind of your own. Does he say the same of the ubiquitous and common as s**te BMW M3? What about the ever present X5?

Then you have the issue of Middle management/Estate agent types trying to be cool - That's plainly stupid; Immediately hundreds of thousands of different people have been labelled as one unit!!!! One minute people level the accusation at the TT that it is a hairdresser's/girl's car (respect to KingCutter....!), the next minute the whole thing changes and it's middle management/estate agent types - Maybe (shock, horror) the people who drive it just like it and want to own it, like somehow it's OK to own a Porsche or a BMW, but not a TT.

Finally the biggest part in this is played by one thing - Envy. Everyone gets envious - I do all the time. The guy I see who drives his brand new black 911 Turbo down the High Street every Saturday morning and looks around to see who's admiring his car always gets scathing comment from me, but the truth is that his car's (IMHO) nicer than mine and I wish it was me driving it because the thing is just beautiful. If it weren't for envy, hardly anything would get sold! It's what drives us on to want other stuff.

Offer someone who apaprently hates the TT a chance to drive it for a day, or a week and see how many will turn it down........ In fact, I may just do that - If I can be bothered.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

jimfew said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can shag in them quite easily in the passenger seat
> ...


I'm 6ft3 and it's not a problem for me... maybe your old bones aren't as nimble as they used to be!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

saint said:


> Hrm - why do people hate the TT
> 
> Erm..... 'cos they just don't like it - everyone to their own thing.
> 
> I don't like boxsters but I like the look of the Alpha GT.....


But would you feel so strongly about it that you had to write to a national motoring magazine to say so?

The opposite of love is not hate, it's indifference.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

andytt said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Actually, now you come to mention it, one bone in particular is a bit stiff!

Jim.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Steady on Jim :lol: :wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Blimey Jim...down boy.  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I think that to write to a motoring magazine you have to be pretty bored....... Maybe Jim's reading some other kind of magazine?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

IMO the fact that the TT can rile these people just goes to show it's success, it has always been a love hate car as are all 'concepts'.

For these 2 underachievers there are millions of 'us' who love the beast.

I don't mind this type of article have your opinion while driving your POS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> IMO the fact that the TT can rile these people just goes to show it's success, it has always been a love hate car as are all 'concepts'.
> 
> For these 2 underachievers there are millions of 'us' who love the beast.
> 
> I don't mind this type of article have your opinion while driving your POS :lol: :lol:


Bollocks, it's never been a love hate car. On the whole it's very popular.

'Underachievers'? What makes you class them as that? I'd suggest that once you start achieving, you would buy something a bit better than a TT...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

aidb said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hrm - why do people hate the TT
> ...


If I was that way inclined, then yes, I would. You just have to look at our "Off Topic" and "Flame Room" threads...... on this a national/international forum. Writing to a mag is something similar if maybe just one step beyond.


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

...Cooee

I live in Brighton (well Hove lovey)

I have a TT and there are a lot of TT's here but that's because they are great seaside cars and just outside of Brighton are some great B roads.

And they are very popular with the "PINK POUND" think about it no kids in the back.

p.s. I am getting married to a girl and everything.  [/quote]


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Steady on Jim :lol: :wink:


Sorry Abi, think you got the wrong end of the stick, I used to play Rugby (got quite good actually) but damaged the third vertebre in my spine. Its now fused and I cannot do the bendy things that you suggested.

Why, was there some other meaning you had read into my reply?

Jim (slightly less bendy than before!).


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Matthew said:


> I think that to write to a motoring magazine you have to be pretty bored....... Maybe Jim's reading some other kind of magazine?


I read Rugby World, something about all that hot steam in a shared shower.....takes me back to the days of University.

So, do we think that the TT is a hairdresser's car then? :lol: :lol:

Jim. :-* :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Only the roadster... :wink: :-* [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the fact that the TT can rile these people just goes to show it's success, it has always been a love hate car as are all 'concepts'.
> ...


Just so you know IMO means In MY opinion, so wind your neck in.....I think your language may be better suited to the flame room once again IMO


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Shortly after getting my TTR (sorry Kell :wink: ) I started getting the usuall verbal abuse from others and not only did I get angry about it but also I couldn't understand it either. 2 1/2 years later I still get the abuse but I don't get angry with them anymore - I just laugh at them for getting so uptight about a car, that makes them even worse though which makes me even happier. They think they are winding me up and I end up winding them up - its great 

My consolation is that when I get back home and park it up, I do something which I bet most (not all) of you do and that is you press the button on the key fob to lock it, walk a few paces and turn round just to get that last look, go on, admit it, I bet you do :wink: .

I'm so glad I chose my forum name of Love_iTT cos that is so true, even now. Do I care what others think about my car? of course I do if I'm honest with myself but at the end of the day it's what pleases me that counts and if someone from Brighton or anywhere else for that matter hates the car then fine - its there loss not mine.

Graham


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Only the roadster... :wink: :-* [smiley=gorgeous.gif]




but then coupes are for the aesthetically challenged


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Shortly after getting my TTR (sorry Kell :wink: ) I started getting the usuall verbal abuse from others and not only did I get angry about it but also I couldn't understand it either. 2 1/2 years later I still get the abuse but I don't get angry with them anymore - I just laugh at them for getting so uptight about a car, that makes them even worse though which makes me even happier. They think they are winding me up and I end up winding them up - its great
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham,

I'm the same. If I'm honest, I actually like the fact the car winds some people up. In fact, I have found I am starting to deliberately wind them up for sport.

Are we lancing the boil or adding to road rage?

Jim.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Probably a bit of both Jim :wink:

By the way - I want your interior trim please 

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, just back from TopGear filming today (thanks Wak). MighTTy Tee, XXMetal and I had a chat with Jeremy... apparently the only reason he could come up with why he doesn't like the TT is 'cos where he lives (and like where I live) there are so many of them...he thought they were cool when they first came out...

Here's mighTTy and I giving him a piece of our minds...









and who was it that moved the TT on the Cool wall last time? They noticed and look what they did.... :x


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> and who was it that moved the TT on the Cool wall last time? They noticed and look what they did....


You can blame that on Nutts. :lol:

I knew he shouldn't have put it in the freezer with the DB9.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Kell You Bitch :wink:


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

When I saw the TT coupe for the first time, it was in the Audi magazine around the end of 1998/early 1999. I thought it one of the ugliest cars I had ever seen.

When I was collecting my S3 from the dealer in June 1999, I saw the TT "in the metal",and it merely confirmed that I had made the correct choice. But I did find it less repulsive.

It was not until I was at the dealers again in July 2002, that I saw a silver TT coupe in the carpark, and thought it looked stupendous - but perhaps not too practical and I could not wait 2 months for my S3 replacement. The dealer told me he had a "spare" silver TTC225 arriving in a couple of weeks. The rest is, as they say, history. 8)

I am now on my second TT, and don't give a **** what others might think of my choice.

Nor has anyone mentioned the possibilty of my owning the local hairdressing salon - perhaps 'cos I make Jason Leonard look like a matchstick.


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

Not sure where the double post came from.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Probably a bit of both Jim :wink:
> 
> By the way - I want your interior trim please
> 
> Graham


Graham,

Thanks for the vote on the trim. I must admit, the silver nappa does blend nicely with the black ebony. Actually the silver is really a very light grey in the flesh!

Jim.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

aidb said:


> > and who was it that moved the TT on the Cool wall last time? They noticed and look what they did....
> 
> 
> You can blame that on Nutts. :lol:
> ...


 :lol: Tut. Damn Top Gear.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


>


Core Jeremy is going right into one there . What was he actually talking about whilst flapping his hand?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Can't remember exactly ^Abi^, but judging by the foulness of his language the rest of the day I think he was just starting on the F word... something like "f***ing too many of them around..." I did point out that where I live every second car is a Merc or a Beemer or a Porker and the TT is in the minority even if there were 3 within 2 streets... but he was having none of it, opinionated pratt that he is


----------



## Jimbo (Jan 20, 2006)

ronin said:


> As for Luke i reckon hes going to spend his life bitter that his Dad was a Bros/Star wars fan and has been ridiculed through out school, life etc...
> C`mon the guy lives in Brighton - coooeeeeey!!!! chase me [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


Hmm,

A homophobic TT owner? That's got to be a first.

Like the rest of the World, I'd always thought taking it up the s**tter was a mandatory requirement of TT ownership.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Jimbo said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > As for Luke i reckon hes going to spend his life bitter that his Dad was a Bros/Star wars fan and has been ridiculed through out school, life etc...
> ...


No You will find TT owners are very giving


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Jimbo said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > As for Luke i reckon hes going to spend his life bitter that his Dad was a Bros/Star wars fan and has been ridiculed through out school, life etc...
> ...


Well it's not our fault you prefer the Ka, sweetie


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

fsm said:


> Jimbo said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


I wasnt sure if he was even old enough to drive......Comment like that i assumed he was just a kid :roll:


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

I read a post a few pages back that said he gets jealous of a bloke who drives a black 911. Well same here. I'd love to own one but simply can't afford it.
Over the past few years I've had verbal abuse, hand gestures, other car drivers goading me etc etc. But I don't care because they love their car and I love mine.
Even the blokes at work who slag me off admit they only do it because they're jealous and they'd love to own one.

So bring it on, whinge and whine all you want because all I have to do is flip my paddles and stamp on the floor and I'm having more fun in my car than you are in yours (maybe)


----------



## Conaero (Jan 21, 2006)

I nearly bought one of these when they first came out, I thought they were georgous! I put my name down for one as soon as I could with out even driving it, but luck would have it, my dealer called me up a few days later, saying he had a demonstrator, would I like to have a go......too right!

So glad I did, I was hugely disapointed and cancelled my order straight away. It certainly looked the part, but the drive was another thing. Slow, no feedback throught the steering, twitchy arse, and many many more bad designs, like the droning sound if you drove it over 50 with the window open, closing the boot and trying not to decapitate the rear seat passenger. In essence, a sports car for people who want to look good, and dont care about the cars ability, suppose that's why it has become so uncool....everyone just saw throught the tinsel.

In the end I took a gamble and bought a 2L GTV, everyone kept saying I was mad, it would break all the time. Best thing I ever bought. Just goes to show, you should not listen to everything you hear.......that applies to the TT also.

Some years later, I met my future wife, and thinking with my chap, rather than my head, agreed to buy her a New Beetle.....she chose the car, so I chose the engine.......1.8 20v Turbo......another mistake. Althought the car was well screwed together as you would expect from VW, I had no end of trouble with that piece of shite 'TT' engine under the bonnet. Coils blew regularly, the turbo went twice, never been let down by a car until I had this Beetle. Another case of all show and no go! Seem familiar?

Got shot of that and went back to what I new, loved and could rely on...GTV 3.2V6...Awesome!


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Take the TT Sport for a spin, and I mean a proper spin. It'll change your opinion. Looking back at my previous TTs (all roadsters) I sort of agree with you about the handling etc but until I drove the Sport, I thought they were ok.

There's loads of different car owners out there who will slag off the TT for both technical reasons and aesthetic ones too. You're all entitled to have and share your opinions, but surely until you've actually drove them *all*, you can't really slag them off for handling etc ?



> a sports car for people who want to look good, and dont care about the cars ability


 not strictly true. I'll be the first to admit I'm an ugly mofo, with no hair, big nose so I don't even TRY to look good. I buy the car because I can, and *"I"* enjoy the driving experience; even more so with the Sport. Simple as that. 

[/b]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> The Audi TT? Am I the only person to have noticed those middle management/estate agent types desperately trying their best to look cool? You know ones, secretly scouring copies of Hello! Just to make sure theyâ€™ve the same sunglasses as David Becham while having their hair fettled at the local Toni and Guy.


That actually does make some sense - there are those types out there however they do drive BMWs too.


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Who's David Becham ? :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Goodbye trolls.

Locked.


----------

